# blues or blacks at enfield?



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

is anyone going to the lscrmc show at enfield this saturday, that breeds blues or blacks?
im looking for a buck to breed into my blacks if there are any for sale?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

have you asked eric who runs the club.He has blacks that throw blues.You can email him from their website.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! ill have a look


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,

is the enfield show this week or next? I joined the lscmrc last month but havent received any information yet but I'm planning on attending.

Sorry slightly off topic, I dont have any self varieties just marked at the moment.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Nigel Bowerbank has blacks George. His are from mine same as yours are. He is a regular at Enfield. Rollesby stud I think he is.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

rollesby is on here so you could send him a pm.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ian, enfield is 6th november judge is ann storey x well be there, if the trains behave


----------

